
WeWork Parent Postpones IPO - psim1
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wework-parent-expected-to-postpone-ipo-11568671322?mod=rsswn
======
LocalTrust
So much wrong about this listing and company that I feel relieved to hear they
are delaying their IPO. The corporate structure defied reason as did the
concentration of voting power in their CEO, aside from the self-dealing and
other ethical lapses which were apparent. I still don't know why this business
is considered a technology play.

